
Temporal Stability of Brain Modules Associated with Human Intelligence - rajnathani
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/epdf/10.1002/hbm.24807
======
rajnathani
A brief article on the paper's findings:
[https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-10-brain-networks-
stable...](https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-10-brain-networks-stable-
individuals-higher.html)

